# I'm at a loss. Grouping to the left.



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Being retired I can shoot alot. i've been shooting several sessions daily for a total of 200-250 shots daily. I have not realy been concerned about the gouping to the left until recently.

I'm shooting a Chinese ergo peg OTT stainless wire frame, flat bands look like Chinese TheraBand gold clones. Ammo are 8mm precision airsoft BBs. I hold the sling in left hand and draw with the right. The hold is a sideways horizontal hold. I have a steady hold and follow through. In my peripheral vision I can see my bands are straight in line with the target. I only see one band as the top and lower band merges into one in my vision. At 10 meters I group 4 inches to the left at 9 o'clock. Even bracing my holding hand firmly on the corner of a wall with perfect sight and follow through I get 1 to 1 1/2 inch groups 4 inches to the left.

I've tried moving my anchor point. Seems like if I held the sight picture and moved my anchor point to the left would cause the point of impact to move to the right where I need it. I've held so close to the side of my face that I have band and pouch slap on my ears and the right side of my face. To move my anchor point any further to the left I would have to draw with my two front teeth.

Even when I try different slings and set ups I grouping is the same, to the left about 4 inches.

Anyone have any ideas on what I'm doing wrong. Or something I could try.

You comments, suggestions or experiences would be very appreciated.

'drif


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello ! .. I can only give advice from my expierence on this .. when I was learning about matching bands with ammo weight I noticed that when I overpowered my ammo it tended to be pushed to the left .. so I would have to take a guess at that being part of the problem .. for shooting airsoft pellets the bands would have to be very thin cut and light draw .. and when the ammo is too heavy for the bands I notice it pushes the shot right .. now this is all when holding sideways (gangster) withnthe frame in the left hand .. hope this helps buddy . Just my 2 cents 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Amen brother. That's exactly what I have experienced but I'm glad you chimes in cause I always get it mixed up.
Air soft pellets take next to nothing to send em zippin. 
It's just like testing arrow spine for a bow.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pay attention to your ammo hold and release . More than likely your bending or " tweaking" the pouch toward your face a bit causing what is known as the " speed bump effect ." In other words . Your ammo is being pushed to the left by your index finger causing the shots to move left . The solution is to be aware and now apply a little pressure the opposite way with the thumb . Ideally you want even pressure and contact between the thumb and index upon release . Also make sure you follow through with the left hand pushing towards the target . A common error is to let the left arm move left once the band tension is released causing the shot to move left . :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This is usually due to anticipatory motion.... your slingshot holding hand moves at the same time release happens anticipating the let off of pressure.

Bench rest, lock your holding hand in place so that it can not move and then see if it still shoots to the left... if it does, then it's going to be either, or a combination of, release like Treefork said, and or the way your fork is tied... to much elastic higher than the tie point can cause whip at the end and throw to the left, if held in the left hand.


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you Joey, I will cut some smaller bands. The only material i have is TB gold. I'll try 5/8" taper to 1/2" and see how that goes.

Treefork I draw the pouch with BB in my right hand. The BB (while in the thin pouch) nestles nicely in the crease of the first joint of my index finger. I pay close attention to this detail and place the pad of my thumb down on the pouch and bb where it is centered and a little forward of center of my thumb print. At full draw I try to hold the pouch and bands in the same plane. I use the "gangsta" hold.

If I was twisting or tweaking the pouch counter clockwise at release wouldn't that cause the bb to strike high? Thinking of another scenario. Suppose I am holding the pouch in the gangsta plane. But instead of twisting along a clock face direction I am rotating my entire hand inward toward my body.

You gents have given me food for thought. I will change one thing at a time so I can find out what causes the problem. Busy day with family today so it will be Saturday or Sunday before I cut new bands and replace them.

Much appreciated, thanks again.

'drif


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't know about this but for me it's always something about the release. One thing I noticed is what I'll try to describe.
Good luck picturing this.
If you hold your right hand out in front of you with your bottom three fingers extended vertically, thumb lightly on top of index finger just the way you would hold the pouch and BB.
Your index finger is pointing left and horizontal. Now push down with thumb as if squeezing pouch and watch index finger. It will slant down from horizontal to something less than ninety. This tweeks the pouch at that same angle.
To solve this poser, I have had to close my fingers into a fist so that they support the pressure on the index, letting it stay horizontal.

Just something to consider...But I would try the pros advice first!
Good luck, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome buddy! Hope it works out for you .. I shoot a taper similar to 5/8 to 1/2 inch for 5/16 steel with some bands .. might need to go even smaller .. I know it's a pain to cut it that thin .. I believe you will see a difference in accuracy as you drop down ! .. or when your ready and shoot steel you will really see a difference 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

Now I'm really at a loss on how in the world this could ever work.

I did a search on slingshot shooting on the web. Many fantastic shooting videos. I wanted to the form of some shooters. I watched quite a few of the Chinese shooters. One shooter, after placing the ammo in the pouch, put a half turn twist in the flat bands of his slingshot. It is almost a majician slight of the hand but you can catch the technique.

https://search.aol.com/aol/video;_ylt=Awr9DukumuJd6WEA8xtpCWVH;_ylu=X3oDMTByZDNzZTI1BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMyBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?q=chinese+slingshot+shooter&v_t=webmail-searchbox#id=322&vid=e87a104495134b58fa9d91208f47f333&action=view

https://search.aol.com/aol/video;_ylt=Awr9DukumuJd6WEA8xtpCWVH;_ylu=X3oDMTByZDNzZTI1BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMyBHZ0aWQDBHNlYwNzYw--?q=chinese+slingshot+shooter&v_t=webmail-searchbox#id=274&vid=b20f6f421443d0496d432592cc739999&action=view

One nice thing about slingshot it is great for trying new stuff and experimenting. So I gave it a try. I'll be dog-gone if it didn't put me right on target. I'm still clumsy at loading and putting the half twist on the bands while drawing but I figure after about 50,000 shots I might have it.

I'm thinking my grouping left problem with my development skills are in my release as some has suggested. I'm going to give the half twist technique a good try out.

'drif


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

The half twist of the pouch didn't work for me. I found very un-consistant, some shots where fine, the rest were anyones guess. For me at least.

I changed band material, lighter taper 5/8" to 1/2" and slightly bigger pouch. That works for me. The last couple of days I saw my groups shrink a bit. My groups are thinner up and down but at least centered on the bull. The problem I see now is holding a consistant anchor point. I haven't developed the memory of where my anchor point is. I have an excellent memory for being in my 70's it just isn't very long.

I'll get it. I wont give up on it. Thanks for all of you comments and suggestions.

'drif


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

desert drifter said:


> Being retired I can shoot alot. i've been shooting several sessions daily for a total of 200-250 shots daily. I have not realy been concerned about the gouping to the left until recently.
> 
> I'm shooting a Chinese ergo peg OTT stainless wire frame, flat bands look like Chinese TheraBand gold clones. Ammo are 8mm precision airsoft BBs. I hold the sling in left hand and draw with the right. The hold is a sideways horizontal hold. I have a steady hold and follow through. In my peripheral vision I can see my bands are straight in line with the target. I only see one band as the top and lower band merges into one in my vision. At 10 meters I group 4 inches to the left at 9 o'clock. Even bracing my holding hand firmly on the corner of a wall with perfect sight and follow through I get 1 to 1 1/2 inch groups 4 inches to the left.
> 
> ...


Answer: What Treefork said.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

desert drifter said:


> The half twist of the pouch didn't work for me. I found very un-consistant, some shots where fine, the rest were anyones guess. For me at least.
> 
> I changed band material, lighter taper 5/8" to 1/2" and slightly bigger pouch. That works for me. The last couple of days I saw my groups shrink a bit. My groups are thinner up and down but at least centered on the bull. The problem I see now is holding a consistant anchor point. I haven't developed the memory of where my anchor point is. I have an excellent memory for being in my 70's it just isn't very long.
> 
> ...


I'll be 75 in just 19 days, and as my GF says, "It ain't long a'tall"

I feel your pain....

THWACK!


----------



## 2020Slingshotaddict (May 29, 2020)

I've found leaning my head over too much makes shots drift off to one side so you might try that as well. The group gave great info above.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cathal (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi.......I kinda newISH to slingshotting.......so my “advice” may be silly.......you didn’t mention your body positioning......maybe you’re standing at a 45 degree angle to the target and that’s throwing your shots to the left......try standing with your left shoulder facing the target (so a 90 degree pose)......my 2 cents worth!!!!!


----------

